# Legal size of a Knife



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I apologize if I may be posting a question that has already been posted, in which case if I could get a quick link to that thread I can read on from there. Otherwise I was curious as to what is the largest blade I could get for a fixed blade knife in Massachusetts, I just want to state I am not planning to get the largest knife I can. Personally I am just curious the maximum I could go up to. I work in a greenhouse/garden center, and more often than not, at one point in the day there is something that needs to be cut. Oh also I am 17 years old if age plays a factor in this.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> I apologize if I may be posting a question that has already been posted, in which case if I could get a quick link to that thread I can read on from there. Otherwise I was curious as to what is the largest blade I could get for a fixed blade knife in Massachusetts, I just want to state I am not planning to get the largest knife I can. Personally I am just curious the maximum I could go up to. I work in a greenhouse/garden center, and more often than not, at one point in the day there is something that needs to be cut. Oh also I am 17 years old if age plays a factor in this.


What exactly are you trying to cut with a big knife that you can not do with a small knife? I have a small knife from Smith & Wesson thats probably 2-2.5 inches that I use every day. Havent found anything yet that requires a larger knife.

oh, BTW.... REGISTER!!!!!c:


----------



## Itko (Jun 20, 2009)

Hehehe, I just registered. Also it is not so much I have yet to find anything I cannot cut with a smaller sized knife, I was just curious. Personally I usually have a small knife on me which I use to cut wire, and such. I have heard many different things on what is the "legal" limit for a blade, so I was just curious as to what it is .


----------



## pba05001 (Sep 10, 2008)

no length limit in the state. there is in boston and a few other cities. No switch blades over 1.5(?) inches. no double edged, etc


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Read M.G.L. c. 269 s. 10: Not a good idea to carry around a knife for no reason. People get shot over it.


----------



## Itko (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh I would only be using the knife at work, and I will read that. Thanks you all for answers much appreciated.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

No larger than a Scottish claymore.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Any knife that you carry must not be any longer than your manhood.









Sorry dude.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

Killjoy said:


> No larger than a Scottish claymore.


That's not a knife, this is a knife!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

My buddy Bill make a great knife if you need one.....He can make the largest down to the smallest, caters to your every need.


----------



## suxpot (Jul 2, 2009)

This thread is the exact reason I created an account here. I don't know if anyone will check on this response though since this appears to be a week old.

So is that statement from earlier correct? There is no (within reason...) blade size limit?
I have an old folding knife I would like to carry around with me but what I understand from the laws I've read up on is that the blade cannot be larger than 1.5 inches. I don't even know where I would find a blade that small. The blade on my folding knife or "buck knife" I suppose they're called is maybe between 3 and 3.25 inches. Nobody should ever really know I have it but if asked by an officer, there shouldn't be a problem with me admitting to having this so long as I handle the situation appropriately, should there? Or is it indeed limited to 1.5" as I understand the law to state?

** The information I am basing this off of is available to read at: http://pweb.netcom.com/~brlevine/ma.txt

"Chapter 269: Section 10. Carrying dangerous weapons...

(b) Whoever, except as provided by law, carries on his 
person, or carries on his person or under his control 
in a vehicle, any stiletto, dagger or a device or case 
which enables a knife with a locking blade to be drawn 
at a locked position, any ballistic knife, or any knife 
with a detachable blade capable of being propelled by any 
mechanism, dirk knife, any knife having a double-edged blade, 
or a switch knife, or any knife having an automatic spring 
release device by which the blade is released from the 
handle, *having a blade of over one and one-half inches*, 
or a slung shot," ( . . . .)


----------



## 11-BRAVO (Jun 28, 2009)

The way the law is written is actually pretty confusing. If you have the knife in your pocket and are not committing any crime, then you will never have to explain it to the police. As has been stated before, aside from the state law, there are city and town ordinences against carrying knives. Go to your town hall and ask someone (don't bring the knife with you!) if you are that concerned about it. Don't go to the police atation as they will probably tell you to pound sand.

Your best bet is to get a LTC and just carry a .45 for protection. I carry a pocket knife with me every day and have for over 20 years. Never had a problem nor have I had to explain it to anyone.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Nightstalker said:


> What exactly are you trying to cut with a big knife that you can not do with a small knife?


Hey, give the kid a break, greenhouses can be tough places......


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## suxpot (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.



11-BRAVO said:


> As has been stated before, aside from the state law, there are city and town ordinences against carrying knives. Go to your town hall and ask someone (don't bring the knife with you!) if you are that concerned about it.


The only issue with that is I would have to check with every city/town I planned on traveling to/through with the knife. The law should be updated- they're a bit silly and vague.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

suxpot said:


> This thread is the exact reason I created an account here. I don't know if anyone will check on this response though since this appears to be a week old.
> 
> So is that statement from earlier correct? There is no (within reason...) blade size limit?
> I have an old folding knife I would like to carry around with me but what I understand from the laws I've read up on is that the blade cannot be larger than 1.5 inches. I don't even know where I would find a blade that small. The blade on my folding knife or "buck knife" I suppose they're called is maybe between 3 and 3.25 inches. Nobody should ever really know I have it but if asked by an officer, there shouldn't be a problem with me admitting to having this so long as I handle the situation appropriately, should there? Or is it indeed limited to 1.5" as I understand the law to state?
> ...


 For the eightieth time, regular, run of the mill, non-double edged, non-spring loaded, folded pocket knives are not restricted in anyway on a statewide basis. That highlighted length references switch blades.

While some towns have by-laws against them, it's because that town chooses to.

And unless you're a properly trained super ninja, you have no business carrying any of the knives that are usually illegal under by-laws and ordnances anyways (usually those with a blade over 3" or 4").


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

suxpot said:


> This thread is the exact reason I created an account here. I don't know if anyone will check on this response though since this appears to be a week old.
> 
> So is that statement from earlier correct? There is no (within reason...) blade size limit?
> I have an old folding knife I would like to carry around with me but what I understand from the laws I've read up on is that the blade cannot be larger than 1.5 inches. I don't even know where I would find a blade that small. The blade on my folding knife or "buck knife" I suppose they're called is maybe between 3 and 3.25 inches. Nobody should ever really know I have it but if asked by an officer, there shouldn't be a problem with me admitting to having this so long as I handle the situation appropriately, should there? Or is it indeed limited to 1.5" as I understand the law to state?
> ...


 For the eightieth time, regular, run of the mill, non-double edged, non-spring loaded, folded pocket knives are not restricted in anyway on a statewide basis. That highlighted length references switch blades.

While some towns have by-laws against them, it's because that town chooses to.

And unless you're a properly trained super ninja, you have no business carrying any of the knives that are usually illegal under by-laws and ordnances anyways (usually those with a blade over 3" or 4").


----------



## W1KAS (Jul 16, 2009)

In Worcester they tried to effect some stupid law about knives over 1.5 inches being banned, with a "zero tolerance" policy and yet "the police will have a lot of leeway in enforcing this". Luckily it was shot down. I would also recommend a leatherman, I have the Surge and it's gotten me out of many a bind (including an emergency car repair on the side of the highway in the middle of nowhere...) They even have something like a 20 or 25 year warranty if you register yours.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

This is what I carry:










Here is a list of things it has:
Hell, there's even a tire pressure gauge in there!


2.5″ 60% Serrated locking blade
Nail file, nail cleaner
Corkscrew
Adjustable pliers with wire crimper and cutter
Removable screwdriver bit adapter
2.5″ Blade for Official World Scout Knife
Spring-loaded, locking needle-nose pliers with wire cutter
Removable screwdriver bit holder
Phillips head screwdriver bit 0
Phillips head screwdriver bit 1
Phillips head screwdriver bit 2Flat head screwdriver bit 0.5mm x 3.5mm
Flat head screwdriver bit 0.6mm x 4.0mm
Flat head screwdriver bit 1.0mm x 6.5mm
Magnetized recessed bit holder
Double-cut wood saw with ruler (inch & cm)
Bike chain rivet setter, removable 5mm allen wrench, screwdriver for slotted and philips head screws
Removable tool for adjusting bike spokes, 10mm hexagonal key for nuts
Removable 4mm curved allen wrench with philips head screwdriver
Removable 10mm hexagonal key
Patented locking philips head screwdriverUniversal wrench
2.4″ Springless scissors with serrated, self-sharpening design
1.65″ Clip point utility blade
Philips head screwdriver
2.5″ Clip point blade
Golf club face cleaner
2.4″ Round tip blade
Patented locking screwdriver, cap lifter, can opener
Golf shoe spike wrench
Golf divot repair tool
4mm allen wrench2.5″ blade
Fine metal file with precision screwdriver
Double-cut wood saw
Cupped cigar cutter with double-honed edges
12/20-Guage choke tube tool
Watch caseback opening tool
Snap shackle
Mineral crystal magnifier with precision screwdriver
Compass, straight edge, ruler (in./cm)
Telescopic pointerFish scaler, hook disgorger, line guide
Shortix laboratory key
Micro tool holder
Micro tool adapter
Micro scraper - straight
Micro scraper - curved
Laser pointer with 300 ft. range
Metal saw, metal file
Flashlight
Micro tool holderPhilips head screwdriver 1.5mm
Screwdriver 1.2mm
Screwdriver .8mm
Fine fork for watch spring bars
Reamer
Pin punch 1.2mm
Pin punch .8mm
Round needle file
Removable tool holder with expandable receptacle
Removable tool holder
Special self-centering screwdriver for gunsights
Flat philips head screwdriver
Chisel-point reamerMineral crystal magnifier, fork for watch spring bars, small ruler
Extension tool
Spring-loaded, locking flat nose-nose pliers with wire cutter
Removable screwdriver bit holder
Phillips head screwdriver bit 0
Phillips head screwdriver bit 1
Phillips head screwdriver bit 2
Flat head screwdriver bit 0.5mm x 3.5mm
Flat head screwdriver bit 0.6mm x 4.0mm
Flat head screwdriver bit 1.0mm x 6.5mm
Magnetized recessed bit holder
Tire tread gauge
Fiber optic tool holderCan opener
Patented locking screwdriver, cap lifter, wire stripper
Reamer/awl
Toothpick
Tweezers
Key ring


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

IMHO..
I've never had the need to carry anything larger than a folding Buck Hunter (best folding knife on the planet in my opinion),
and that's only for the exceptionally rare occasions when I needed a knife and didn't have one handy.

Listen to Lawman. A Gerber or Leatherman multi-tool can come in very handy.

And if you are asking in response to a self-defense issue, you need to ditch the knife and apply for a ALP LTC when you're old enough.
Train in the safe handling of handguns and carry.

A minimally schooled street thug will take that knife from you and place it where sun shines not before you know what hit you.
Also, I'd rather a skilled martial artist or boxer had my back than someone unskilled with a blade.


----------



## W1KAS (Jul 16, 2009)

Agreed on the self defense with a knife bit - I carry my leatherman and a folding utility knife/boxcutter for stuff like stripping wire, cutting wire, whittling wood, etc - anything that can dull or damage a blade easily isn't going near my leatherman.


----------



## jake8914 (Jul 31, 2009)

I personally carry a pocket knife at all times. As to its purpose, well just about anything. Kind of a one size fits all subject


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> IMHO..
> I've never had the need to carry anything larger than a folding Buck Hunter (best folding knife on the planet in my opinion),
> and that's only for the exceptionally rare occasions when I needed a knife and didn't have one handy.
> 
> ...


Koz, I carry a 2.5" lockblade Buck and use it constantly around the compound or out fishing. Opens and closes with one hand and holds a great edge. Best blade ever. When working I carry the large Leatherman. I feel like McGuyver sometimes with some of the shit that thing can do.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> If anything, buy yourself a leatherman multi-tool. At least with that, you won't look like you're out to start trouble.


Worked i a greenhouse and garden center for many years in high school that is good advice. The leatherman or other tool is a lot more useful.


----------

